# دوره تـعـلـيـــم AutoCAD لـ د/عـاطــف الــعـراقــي



## Mohamed Hatab (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته



*دوره كامله لبرنامج AutoCad لـ د/ عاطف العراقي 
(كليه الهندسه - جامعه الزقازيق)*
:34:
* ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ
*​*

*​*CAD-1
*
Download

*
CAD-2
*
Download

*
CAD-3
*
Download

*
CAD-4
*
Download

*
CAD-5
*
Download

*
CAD-6
*
Download




*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
M.S.H
*​


----------



## المهندس الامين (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا انت والدكتور


----------



## Hind Aldoory (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير..


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (24 يناير 2013)

المهندس الامين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا انت والدكتور





Hind Aldory قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير..



جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 يناير 2013)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## نجانجا (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## maged1910 (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه بس الشرح على فيرجن كام


----------



## eng.mohmad.saber (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (25 يناير 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت





نجانجا قال:


> جزاك الله خير





eng.mohmad.saber قال:


> شكرا



جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (25 يناير 2013)

maged1910 قال:


> شكرا يا هندسه بس الشرح على فيرجن كام



*2007 *​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 يناير 2013)

ممتازجداااااااااااااا​


----------



## the pump (25 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله والدكتور الفاضل خير الجزاء


----------



## انور الاستشاري (26 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله تعالى عنا كل الخير :: بارك الباري عز و جل بوقتكم و جهدكم :: و نطمع بالمزيد بالشروحات :: تحياتي الحاره لك و للدكتور


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

شكرااا


----------



## freemanghassan (26 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المادة .. ألف شكر ...


----------



## تحسين السواد (27 يناير 2013)

*جزيل الشكر منك استاذنا العزيز*


----------



## mohammed elnahal (27 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## مصطفي محمد الحصري (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (28 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (28 يناير 2013)

أفخر أنه أستاذى بجامعة الزقازيق


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## emp.egypt (29 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكوووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 يناير 2013)

*أحسنت وبارك الله في عملك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## تولين (30 يناير 2013)

*مجهود رائع بارك الله بك*


----------



## Eng.wsa (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (30 يناير 2013)

ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> ممتازجداااااااااااااا​





the pump قال:


> جزاك الله والدكتور الفاضل خير الجزاء





انور الاستشاري قال:


> جزاكم الله تعالى عنا كل الخير :: بارك الباري عز و جل بوقتكم و جهدكم :: و نطمع بالمزيد بالشروحات :: تحياتي الحاره لك و للدكتور





مفيش حاجه بتوقع قال:


> شكرااا





freemanghassan قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المادة .. ألف شكر ...





تحسين السواد قال:


> *جزيل الشكر منك استاذنا العزيز*





mohammed elnahal قال:


> مشكوووووووووور





مصطفي محمد الحصري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





محمداحمد5 قال:


> مشكور





NDFSAJFDFF قال:


> أفخر أنه أستاذى بجامعة الزقازيق



اكيد طبعاااااا .. اني احبه في الله​ 


علي ماجد لفته قال:


> شكرا





emp.egypt قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ​





m_elmsry84 قال:


> مشكوووررررررررررررررررررر





بشير خالد العزاوي قال:


> *أحسنت وبارك الله في عملك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*





تولين قال:


> *مجهود رائع بارك الله بك*





Eng.wsa قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا خيرا



جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## عامر على عامر (30 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفعا للغير*


----------



## ogranci (31 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير..*


----------



## mokh (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة ممتازة


----------



## engmohager (2 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ياريس


----------



## طارق الفقي (4 فبراير 2013)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohammedkamal36 (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## m.s.h. AL (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed emad67 (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جدا انت وفرت علينا فلوس الكورس


----------



## كناعنة (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا انت والدكتور عاطف عراقي


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا ونفعنا الله بهذه الدورة امين


----------



## مروان محمود محمد (7 فبراير 2013)

تمام


----------



## منصوراوي (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً ان شاء الله تكون الافادة المرجوة


----------



## suleyman (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي هده الدروس بارك الله فيك


----------



## uocef (10 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## said ebeid (10 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه وربنا يزيد من عطاءك دوما:14:


----------



## enghamdy_2013 (10 فبراير 2013)

الله ينور يا حطب


----------



## moustafa_prof (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.adie (11 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (11 فبراير 2013)

مفيش تنشين ..........................في shift click يمين 
ربنا يجزيك خير يا دكتور عاطف


----------



## eng.haytham245 (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## sign26 (13 فبراير 2013)

رائع جداااا انا عايزه انزل اوتوكاد 2013 لو حد عنده اسطوانه تنزيله يقولى جابها منين او اسم المكتبه اللى اشتراه منها 





Mohamed Hatab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (15 فبراير 2013)

عامر على عامر قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما ونفعا للغير*





ogranci قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير..*





mokh قال:


> شكرا





رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الشرح





ENG_MOHDH قال:


> بارك الله فيك مشاركة ممتازة





engmohager قال:


> تسلم ياريس





طارق الفقي قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxx





mohammedkamal36 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور





m.s.h. AL قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير





ahmed emad67 قال:


> شكرا جدا انت وفرت علينا فلوس الكورس





كناعنة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا انت والدكتور عاطف عراقي





وائل شعبان محمد عل قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا ونفعنا الله بهذه الدورة امين





مروان محمود محمد قال:


> تمام





منصوراوي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً ان شاء الله تكون الافادة المرجوة





suleyman قال:


> شكرا علي هده الدروس بارك الله فيك





uocef قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير*





said ebeid قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسه وربنا يزيد من عطاءك دوما:14:





moustafa_prof قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





eng.adie قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ... جزاك الله كل خير





eng.haytham245 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه





eng3mer قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (15 فبراير 2013)

enghamdy_2013 قال:


> الله ينور يا حطب



معرفتكش انا كده ؟!! :d
منور يا حمدي :)





مصطفي الوزير قال:


> مفيش تنشين ..........................في shift click يمين
> ربنا يجزيك خير يا دكتور عاطف



 طول مانا فاتح الكاد بقول الجمله دي 

جزانا الله واياكم كل خير ان شاء الله



​


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (15 فبراير 2013)

sign26 قال:


> رائع جداااا انا عايزه انزل اوتوكاد 2013 لو حد عنده اسطوانه تنزيله يقولى جابها منين او اسم المكتبه اللى اشتراه منها



معظم الناس بتنزله من عالنت ..
نزليه من عالنت .. ووفري فلوس الاسطوانه 

CAD 2010


CAD2012​


----------



## eng.almohanad (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (17 فبراير 2013)

Mohamed Hatab قال:


> *2007 *​


جزا اااااااك الله خيرا كثيرااااااااا


----------



## ahmed asran (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (17 فبراير 2013)

روابط اخرى من رفعى الخاص 

الجزء الاول 

ACAD1...By(Mohamed Hatab)

الجزء الثانى 

Acad2...By(Mohamed Hatab)

الجزء الثالث

Acad3...By(Mohamed Hatab)

الجزء الرابع

acad4...By(Mohamed Hatab)

الجزء الخامس 

Acad5...By(Mohamed Hatab)

الجزء السادس

Acad6...By(Mohamed Hatab)​


----------



## حماد إبراهيم (20 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## chupchupina (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك وجزاه الله عنا كل خير, وفي ميزان حسناتكم بإذنه تعالي.​


----------



## سمير بدر (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم اللة خيرا مع خالص تحياتى للدكتور عاطف العراقى


----------



## جوكر العرب (22 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hoba malek (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ismiel (23 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## مجاهد حسين المهلا (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## proghunter (24 فبراير 2013)

*شكراا أخي *


----------



## نميرة (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## suleyman (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير استفدت كثيرررررر منا شكرا


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 مارس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abatah (2 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## hossam.teq (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedmgad (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واكرم الله استاذنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى


----------



## mahramou (4 مارس 2013)

هل تحتوى على تعليم 3d 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## genius2020 (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير..​


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مارس 2013)

بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## conducteur (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tawfik11 (9 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واستعملك في نفع العباد


----------



## hany fraag (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير..​


----------



## مؤمن عوض غازى (21 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## المهندس الاحمر (22 مارس 2013)

*شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا*


----------



## hussein_ahmed (22 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

اضيف الموضوع الى مكتبة شروح الفيديو


----------



## أنا حسام (12 أبريل 2013)

ربنا ينفع بهذا العلم


----------



## mahmoud khalil (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ا


----------

